# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Sistema de Jaubert I e II.

## Alex Correa

Sistema de Jaubert - Parte I. 
Muitos aquaristas comentam sobre o Sistema de Jaubert e o mantimento de substrato de fundo vivo, muitos até têm, mas poucos são os que realmente compreendem tais combinações e o porquê delas existirem. Venho através deste artigo então, trazer algumas das principais relações básicas entre esses tópicos e melhor apresentar o tão falado Sistema de Jaubert de maneira bem simples. 
Primeiro vou explicar melhor do que estamos falando, para que os que nunca conseguiram entender por completo o que é o Sistema de Jaubert possam melhor compreendê-lo. O Sistema de Jaubert é um método natural de filtragem muito simples de se montar, de baixo custo e eficiente, concebido pelo professor Jean Jaubert da Universidade de Nice, Monaco, durante os anos 80, que começou à ser divulgado em 1990. Esse sistema permite que haja uma desnitrificação significante, principalmente através do cultivo de bactérias, dentre a presença de outros diversos organismos, usando como meio ambiente o substrato de fundo. O projeto original, montado pelo Professor Jaubert, descreve um sistema com um espesso substrato de fundo, utilizando aragonita semeada com areia viva, presença de Plenum (que é o que marca a teoria original de montagem desse sistema), sem skimmer, com circulação feita por aeração (pedras difusoras) e bombas dágua, sem trocas de água (alguns dos aquários experimentais no Aquarium de Monaco com trocas de água mensais de 5%, e uns até mesmo como sistema semi-abertos). Foi reportado não só valores de nitrato próximos ao zero, como também os de fosfato. No meio da camada de substrato de fundo foi colocada uma tela para separar e prevenir que organismos que costumam removê-lo, como algumas espécies de peixes e camarões, não bulissem com a parte destinada a desnitrificação, prejudicando o bom andamento dos sistemas. Poucas rochas cobriam a superfície de área do substrato de fundo. Pouca quantidade de peixes eram presentes nesses sistemas, provavelmente devíduo à ausência de skimmer (evitar produção/ introdução excessiva de matérias orgânicas sem exportação contínua). Existem atualmente variações e técnicas aplicadas ao sistema original, as quais irei trazer mais tarde nesse mesmo artigo. 
A- Camada inferior do substrato de fundo destinada exclusivamente à desnitrificação. 
B- Camada superior do substrato de fundo, onde existe uma pequena parte da nitrificação/ desnitrificação 
do sistema. 
C - Profundidade total do substrato de fundo. 
D - Representação do suporte de tubos de PVC para o sustentador do substrato de fundo (construção do 
Plenum). Ignorado se usarmos placas de filtro biológico de fundo (FBF). 
E - Suporte de sustentação do substrato para o Plenum (muitas vezes substituído por placas de FBF). 
F - Tela de separação das camadas de substrato, prevenindo que a área inferior seja oportunada. 
G - Tela de separação entre o substrato inferior (área de maior teor de desnitrificação) e o Plenum. 
H - Área destinada ao Plenum (entre o vidro de fundo do aquário e o suporte de sustentação). 
__________________________________________________  ____________________________________ 
A construção do Sistema de Jaubert atualmente implica na colocação de qualquer material que possa prover um espaço entre o vidro do fundo do aquário e o substrato, gerando um espaço de água entre os dois chamado de Plenum. Esse espaço pode ser construído até mesmo com placas de filtro biológico, sem que as torres do filtro sejam usadas, logo evitando que a água do espaço de baixo do substrato (Plenum) não entre em contacto livre com a água acima do mesmo. Normalmente as placas de filtro biológico usadas são as completamente horizontais, ou seja, as que não apresentam nenhuma ondulação de formato. Outro material utilizado, principalmente nos Estados Unidos, é o que se chama de egg crate, que é uma espécie de difusor usado normalmente em luminárias de interiores. Esse difusor tem a função de impedir que vejamos as lâmpadas, ao mesmo tempo permitindo que a luz seja emitida de maneira bem eficiente. É um produto de material plástico e normalmente apresenta cor branca, podendo ser encontrado em preto, dourado e prateado também. Os de cor branca são os que normalmente utilizamos para construir o Plenum. A aparência é de uma colmeia de abelhas, mas com os furos quadradinhos, e são vendidos em folhas. Esse material também é utilizado para construção de filtros wet-dry por alguns hobistas. 
A construção correta para o Sistema de Jaubert é muito importante para sua eficiência de atuação. Diferentes variações surgem a cada dia, normalmente um pouco distante dos planos originais do Dr. Jaubert. Os sistemas que apresentam essas variações são normalmente chamados de Jaubert Híbrido. A maneira mais difundida de se montar o Plenum nos EUA é usando o egg crate, colocando duas camadas de uma tela fina, das usadas para prevenir mosquitos (material plástico), em cima do egg crate. Para o suporte do egg crate, formando o espaço entre o vidro e o substrato, colocam-se tubos de PVC de normalmente ¾ ou 1 polegada para aquários de menos de 380L de volume, embora segundo alguns autores o ideal seria de 1 à 1 ½ polegadas. Esses tubos precisam estar colocados de maneira à permitir que a água seja livremente e homogeneamente distribuída no Plenum. Pedaços de uns 10 cm do tubo usado para suporte podem ser cortados e colocados em uma distância de mais ou menos 10 à 15cm entre eles. Se tubos compridos forem usados para esse suporte, paralelos aos vidros laterais ou frontal, deverão ser furados de modo que a água flua entre os mesmos, evitando estacionamento da água, prejudicando o sistema. Muitos aquaristas utilizam as placas de filtro biológico de fundo, com a tela para construção do Plenum. Basta fechar a saída das torres do filtro com tela e cobrir com o substrato. 
Alguns colam a tela no vidro, ou na placa sustentadora do substrato com cola de silicone para prevenir que partículas de substrato caiam no Plenum pelos lados. A maioria não cola, mas na hora de pôr o substrato, cuidado deve ser tomado. Colocando o substrato nas extremidades primeiro evitará com que tais acidentes venham à acontecer. Existem ainda os que fixam os sustentadores (no caso, os tubos de PVC) no egg crate, mas isso não é necessário, ao meu ver. 
Qual o objetivo de usar o Sistema de Jaubert? Simples, é um sistema barato e que possibilita a desnitrificação (redução significativa de nitratos) através de sua área anaeróbica (baixa em teor de oxigênio). Nessas áreas, as bactérias utilizam o oxigênio do nitrato para o metabolismo, liberando muitas das vezes o gás de nitrogênio do aquário em forma de mini-bolhas. Dessa forma, com a presença de bactérias nitrificantes encontradas no sistema (parte superior do substrato e rochas vivas), existe praticamente o fechamento do ciclo do nitrogênio no aquário (nitrificação e desnitrificação). Com isso, o objetivo é de grande parte ou até mesmo todo o nitrato produzido no sistema ser convertido e eliminado do mesmo. Vale à pena lembrar que nitrato sozinho não é a razão de efetuarmos trocas parciais de água mensalmente, e essa atitude deve ser encarada como uma manutenção de grande ajuda para que qualquer aquário marinho se mantenha sadio. O Sistema de Jaubert não irá substituir os benefícios de trocas de água parciais. 
Atualmente existe bastante polêmica à respeito do ideal material de substrato à ser aplicado à esse tipo de filtragem. Os que têm mostrado melhores resultados nos últimos anos são: aragonita, halimeda, ou mesmo coral moído. Aragonita ajuda o sistema com a dissolução suave de cálcio e algum reforço na reserva alcalina, sendo um dos melhores e mais utilizados substratos nos E.U.A. A Halimeda contém um pouco mais de teores de matéria orgânica do que a aragonita, mas também é um excelente substrato, com grande porosidade, com maior área para a dissolvência (cálcio). O coral moído apresenta quase que nenhuma propriedade de dissolução de cálcio, comparando com os substratos anteriores. Logicamente qualquer um desses substratos irão funcionar para o princípio de desnitrificação, quando adequadamente postos em prática. A mistura de aragonita e Halimeda é perfeitamente aceitável e muitas vezes funciona muito bem, além de dar um aspécto mais natural ao aquário. Alguns aquaristas misturam vários tipos de substratos com aragonita e/ ou Halimeda, incluindo areia de silica, corais moídos e conchas moídas, sem nenhum problema depois do sistema estar amadurecido. A areia de silica normalmente ativa a população de algas indesejáveis (silicato) e por isso deve ser evitada ao máximo. 
O tamanho dos grãos dos substratos têm influência no processo de povoamento do substrato pelos organismos, afetando de certa maneira a desnitrificação. Substratos rígidos muito finos, como por exemplo do tamanho de grãos de sal de cozinha (< 0.5mm de diâmetro), serão mais propensos à formação de substâncias venenosas como o sulfureto de hidrogênio (H2S), promovendo áreas completamente nulas em oxigênio, principalmente com a idade do sistema e acúmulo de micro detritos que são normalmente compressos com o tempo, se esses substratos não forem adequadamente povoados por organismos bentos (animais e vegetais que vivem no fundo do mar). Substrato rígido com grãos tipo cascalho (> 10mm) normalmente não são recomendados porque possibilitam muita entrada de luz, conseqüentemente ocupando a parte superior (mais área do que o almejado) com organismos fotossintéticos, principalmente algas, agindo negativamente no que diz respeito à desnitrificação e são facilmente/ constantemente bulidos por organismos de grande porte como os peixes e camarões. O ideal então é que o substrato seja de granulometria entre 1 à 5 mm, em sua maioria. Por outro lado, esses ubstratos de granulometria um pouco maior possibilita a reprodução de alguns mini-crustáceos que ajudam bastante no cardápio de peixes e mesmo de cnidários e moluscos. 
Existem sistemas montados com substratos bem finos e que aparentemente não apresentam maiores problemas quanto aos pontos trazidos acima, normalmente sem organismos predadores dos micro-habitantes da cama do substrato e com esse sendo bastante rico em vida (normalmente depois de muitos meses de montado). Existem também os que foram montados somente com substratos relativamente grossos (grãos) que nunca deram problemas também, depois de bem amdurecidos. Isso tudo irá depender do sistema em si, dos organismos, da paciência, dedicação e observação do andamento do processo pelo aquarista. Em relação aos substratos finos, tenho notado que muitos podem apresentar ou não problemas (formação de substâncias tóxicas), enquanto que os que usam os mais grossos, às vezes não efetuam uma desnitrificação completa. 
Com o uso da Halimeda porém o esquema é diferente porque ela é muito porosa e normalmente se comprime de tal forma a ajudar no processo de desnitrificação com o tempo, sendo uma ótima alternativa. Além disso, provavelmente existe uma facilidade maior para a Halimeda ser povoada mais rapidamente do que os outros substratos por causa de sua notável porosidade, além de poder manter logicamente mais quantidades de bactérias (e outros) por área do que os outros substratos. Os grãos de consistência mais rígida (coral moído ou mesmo aragonita), se passarem de um certo tamanho (grãos) poderão ter influência negativa no processo de desnitrificação, demorando mais à apresentar resultados satisfatórios, o que é difícil de ser entendido por muitos aquaristas. Quanto maior o grão, menor a área total disponível para o povoamento de bactérias, maior será a necessidade de altura do substrato então, e tempo para que comece a apresentar desnitrificação almejada (amadurecimento/ povoamento por organismos). Até mesmo substratos de consistência gelatinosa (natureza) são extremamente povoados por bactérias, quando comparados com substratos rígidos de diminutos grãos. Alguns substratos mais rígidos, com os grãos em dominância maiores de 4mm, por exemplo, dependerão do tanto de detritos produzidos no tanque (idade) e altura do substrato para que haja uma perfeita desnitrificação e ajudar na redução de nitrato (amadurecimento). Isso pode levar bastante tempo, como somente algumas semanas, dependendo do tipo/ quantidade de vida e da origem em que foram introduzidas no sistema. 
Sistemas desnitrificadores de fundo com ou sem plenum deveriam conter uma mistura de diferentes medidas de grãos de substrato de fundo, variando de 1 à 5 mm, para que haja uma melhor distribuição da vida do substrato (grãos menores) e ao mesmo tempo uma perfeita desnitrificação feita pelas bactérias (grãos menores = +/- 1mm), sem que sejam formadas as substâncias venenosas (grãos maiores, até 5 mm, com excessão de grãos de Halimeda, que na maiorias das vezes são bem maiores, possibilitando diminuta circulação de água na área de cima do substrato). Um bom senso precisa ser seguido pelo aquarista, assim como um acompanhamento do amadurecimento do sistema. 
Substrato de Halimeda pode ser tratado antes de ser utilizado, para eliminar parte dos componentes orgânicos presentes no material. O tratamento pode ser feito com cloro de maneira à deixar de molho e enxaguar depois com água doce. Algo semelhante já vinha sido feito na década de 80 para eliminar micro-algas dos esqueletos de corais usados na decoração de aquários marinhos. Portanto sendo comprovado a segurança. O cloro irá agir como neutralizdor desses compostos orgânicos, ajudando à evitar futuros problemas com algas indesejáveis. 
E quanto à tão falada areia viva? Bem, areia viva nada mais é do que qualquer substrato de fundo que contenha vida presente. Existem inúmeros seres que habitam normalmente os substratos na natureza, mas muitos desses são impossíveis de serem mantidos em nossos sistemas fechados por longos períodos de tempo. Embora isso seja fato, muitos desses seres ainda sobrevivem e até mesmo se reproduzem com certa freqüência nos sistemas convencionais. Entre esses seres estão por exemplo: bactérias, copépodes, amfípodes, vermítides, minhocas, bactérias, parasitas, ofiuróides, dentre outros organismos, principalmente micróbios. Mas como é que se acha areia viva? Areia viva está por todos lugares nos oceanos, podendo ser coletada em locais limpos e mesmo fabricada pelo aquarista, simplesmente esperando que a vida das rochas vivas povoem o substrato de fundo. Mas será que os organismos das rochas não seriam diferente dos encontrados na areia em seus hábitats naturais? Alguns deles, mas grande parte desses seres vivem em ambos os meios e como os benefícios que basicamente pretendemos atingir (nitrificação, desnitrificação, mineralização, precipitação e transformação de detritos, por exemplo) com o Sistema de Jaubert são alcançados com os organismos também presentes nas rochas, felizmente podemos aproveitá-las para semear a nossa areia virgem. Normalmente isso começa a ocorrer depois de alguns meses do sistema montado, variando de sistema para sistema. 
Diferentes organismos podem ser introduzidos através de areia viva coletada ou mesmo vinda de outro aquário já amadurecido e que apresente aparência sadia. Os parasitas de peixes ornamentais mais comuns normalmente reproduzem-se no substrato, logo um cuidado com contaminação vinda de outro sistema infectado é importante (doenças parasitárias estão presentes na maioria dos aquários de reef pois são importadas das lojas de peixes, onde é simplesmente impossível de se erradicar. Muitas vezes não é notada entre uma infestação e outra). A qualidade da areia viva (adquirida ou fabricada) é a principal chave para se obter sucesso com o Sistema de Jaubert. 
Continua 
© Copyright 2.000 Alex Correa.




Sistema de Jaubert - Parte II. 
Continuando 
O transporte da areia viva, principalmente quando coletada na natureza, deve ser feito com cuidado e bastante aeração, de preferência feita com pedra difusora de ar. Quanto menos volume de areia por volume de água em movimento, melhor. Se houver a possibilidade de transporte em poucos minutos, pode-se encher um balde com a areia viva contendo água do mesmo local da coleta, cobrindo somente alguns centímetros acima da areia. Esse procedimento vale para transporte em menos de uma hora e em pequenos volumes de areia. Se houver muita compressa na areia durante o transporte, com o peso, a maioria dos organismos morrerão e a qualidade da areia será muito prejudicada, principalmente no fundo. É dessa maneira que normalmente se transporta a areia viva comercializada para o hobby, pois praticamente falando é a maneira mais conveniente para todos. Quando grandes quantidades dessa areia são manuseadas, um processo de aclimatização é necessário, de preferência com o uso de um bom skimmer. Perda de alguns organismos a cada transporte de areia viva é inevitável e por isso existirá caimento na qualidade da água do sistema em que essa será introduzida. 
Sempre devemos evitar de colocar tanto areia viva quanto rochas vivas não curadas em aquários já estabilizados contendo peixes e/ou invertebrados. Isso significa que todas as aquisições feitas de qualquer desses substratos deverão estar muito bem equilibrados com um sistema de quarentena (para curar esse substrato), montados especialmente para os mesmos. O início desse equilíbrio será marcado quando pelo menos os níveis de amônia e nitrito estiverem iguais à zero, com a água sem cheiro ruím. Aquaristas perdem exemplares de organismos à toda hora por descuidos referentes à essa observação básica e tão importante. O aquário (pode ser qualquer recipiente compatível) de quarentena para se curar tais substratos não requerem muitos pormenores. A montagem do mesmo pode ser feita em qualquer tamanho (quanto maior melhor) e com circulação abundante, sem iluminação artificial, ou luz natural forte, nem raios solares atingindo o mesmo. Trocas de água aceleram o processo de curar, mas devem ser administrados somente após a primeira semana para não interferir no processo de transformação bio-química. Um skimmer pode ser colocado no tanque após os 3 primeiros dias do começo do processo para amenizar um pouco o cheiro desagradável que ocorre em certas ocasiões. Se as condições do substrato de fundo (e/ ou rocha viva) à serem tratados não são das melhores (ex: partes extremamente danificadas ou pequenos círculos com odor forte, por exemplo), o skimmer pode ser colocado desde o momento em que se começa a quarentena. Todos os organismos mortos deverão ser descartados. Carvão ativado de boa qualidade também pode ser usado para ajudar um pouco, mas deve ser posto em prática após alguns dias, depois do skimmer entrar em ação retirando o excesso, pois o carvão se exausta muito rapidamente com o grande número de compostos orgânicos dissolvidos à serem retirados da água. 
A foto mostra uma montagem do Sistema de Jaubert típica nos E.U.A. Note os tubos de PVC sustentando o egg crate e a tela de mosquito de plástico. Nessa montagem não foi usada a tela de separação para que os organismos não atingissem as áreas destinadas à desnitrificação. Uma seleção dos peixes e invertebrados precisa ser levada em conta nesse caso. O Plenum necessita de cobertura (ex: cartolina), evitando que pelo menos a luz externa penetre, causando possíveis problemas. Cascalho de coral foi usado como substrato, funcionando perfeitamente. Depois de muitos meses de montado o sistema desenvolveu uma enorme quantidade de vida no substrato com os níveis de nitrato bastante satisfatórios. 
Retirada de detritos mecanicamente, com auxílio de uma mangueira de borracha (sifonação), também é aconselhável para uma ajuda na exportação do excesso de impurezas e material em decomposição, principalmente quando estamos nos referindo às rochas vivas (macro-algas, invertebrados mortos, etc.). 
Alguns fazem esse tipo de quarentena de forma a trocar água constantemente. Na prática, gastasse muito sal sintético dessa maneira, tornando-se caro e sem necessidade. Quando água natural é usada para substituir o sal sintético nessas trocas de água sucessivas existe um retardo mínimo no processo por causa de matérias que são introduzidas do mar, como por exemplo organismos que morrem ou mesmo nutrientes e detritos, logo não fazendo sentido essa prática. De fato, fazendo trocas de água constantes no começo irá exportar grande parte do que é produzido (amônia e nitrito) e aproveitado pelas bactérias benéficas ao amadurecimento, e isso poderá retardar bastante o processo como um todo, necessitando cada vez mais trocas para se chegar a um equilíbrio. Algumas vezes leva-se bastante tempo para que haja esse equilíbrio em nossos sistemas, que é marcado principalmente pelo desaparecimento da explosão inicial de algas diatomáceas e filamentosas. Isso é normal e ao meu ver deve ser encarado pelo aquarista como o principal aliado (o tempo) para o sucesso no futuro. 
O plenum, com sua massa de água, permite que haja uma "atração" de oxigênio das partes superiores do substrato. Isso ocorre muito lentamente (difusão). Dessa maneira a água presente no Plenum retém uma pequenina reserva de oxigênio e nitrato para enfatizar a ação biológica nas camadas mais profundas do substrato. Porque precisamos dessa reserva? Para que não haja uma formação de áreas anaeróbias (completamente sem oxigênio), como conseqüência ajudando a vida presente no substrato à exercerem suas funções apropriadamente. Essa vida no substrato irá prevenir que haja qualquer formação de produtos perigosos com sulfureto de hidrogênio, além de transformar parte do nitrato presente em gases menos tóxicos. Além disso, dependendo do sistema, habitantes, e do tipo de substrato, existe uma liberação de cálcio e até mesmo alguma ajuda no controle da reserva alcalina. A área do plenum não precisa ocupar obrigatoriamente toda a base do aquário, embora seja o ideal, mas sim pelo menos 2/3 da área do fundo. 
O plenum apresenta melhores resultados quando mantido em ambiente escuro, prevenindo que haja o crescimento de micro-algas e cianobactérias. Aquaristas normalmente reportam deficiência, ou melhor, dificuldade de eliminação total de nitratos do sistema, quando o plenum vem a ser iluminado por qualquer motivo. Provavelmente isso acontece pelo desenvolvimento desses organismos fotossintetizantes, dentre outros fatores mais. 
Ultimamente aquaristas procuram construir os sistemas desnitrificadores de fundo sem Plenum, afirmando que existe o acumulo de nutrientes no mesmo, como: nitrato, fosfato e principalmente silicato. Pouca informação concreta à respeito é esclarecida e provavelmente isso não ocorre em todos os sistemas montados com Plenum, podendo haver variações em diferentes aspéctos para diferentes montagens. 
Aquários contendo sitemas desnitrificadores de fundo com e sem plenum montados e mantidos corretamente funcionarão perfeitamente e poucas diferenças serão notadas nos resultados. Riscos são um pouco maiores quando sem plenum, pelo simples fato de que existe uma ausência total de oxigênio e a formação de toxínas poderão não entrar num ciclo de transformações, sendo possivelmente perigosas aos habitantes quando em quantidades excessivas. Poucos são os aquaristas que reportam maiores problemas, porém. A quantidade de organismos presentes no substrato é importantíssima para que esses sistemas proliferem e possa haver um "controle" de formações excessivas desseas toxínas. 
A circulação do aquário contendo um Sistema de Jaubert é importantíssimo. A coluna dágua próxima ao fundo deve apresentar uma corrente bem amena. Isso é essencial para uma mínima ajuda na penetração suave da água localizada acima do substrato de fundo em direção à área do plenum (essa penetração acontece de forma mínima e naturalmente, mas nunca deve ser estimulada em nenhuma forma. Isso também irá depender de uma série de fatores relacionados como: granulometria do substrato, tipo de substrato e outros fatores particulares do sistema. Isso é inevitável que aconteça, pois aquários de reef precisam de circulação para que os organismos possam florescer. Uma ótima circulação em aquários de reef não pode ser evitada). Uma agitação violenta no aquário, porém, poderá acelerar bastante o processo dessa troca de água de maneira à impedir que existam suficientes áreas de desnitrificação para suprir a demanda da utilização do nitrato. Logicamente estou me referindo à substratos que estejam sendo movidos fisicamente por água em movimento ou mesmo por alguns peixes. Uma maneira prática de conseguir o equilíbrio da circulação é conservar o movimento vindo das bombas e powerheads, direcionando-as à parte média-superior do aquário, ou seja, a parte dos 2/3 de cima da área visual do mesmo. Assim, nem mesmo os fortes jatos das Surge Devices irão causar danos ao Sistema de Jaubert. 


Outro aspecto referente à circulação, e que influencia muito no desempenho do filtro, é a colocação das rochas. Quanto menos rochas estiverem cobrindo a área da superfície do substrato de fundo, melhor a ação do Sistema de Jaubert e melhores os resultados na eliminação de nitrato e dissolução do cálcio do substrato. O ideal de 75% do substrato livre é aconselhado por Dr. Jaubert. Não é necessário que se eleve as rochas com tubos de PVC, como alguns recomendam, mas sim, evitar a aglomeração das mesmas. O uso de rochas fortes e pequenas na base, suportando as de maior porte, mais porosas (leves) é um meio seguro e natualmente estético de solucionarmos esse pequeno problema. Mais uma dica sobre as rochas, evite curá-las no aquário display. Curar as rochas primeiro, como descrito anteriormente, e depois montar o aquário principal é a melhor maneira de não "supercarregar" o Sistema Jaubert com detritos e material orgânico no começo do processo de amadurecimento do sistema, que por sinal poderão prejudicar o bom andamento do processo inicial de povoamento do substrato de fundo, dependendo da quantidade desse material presente. 
No sistema desenvolvido pelo professor Jaubert, teoricamente falando, poucas trocas de água natural eram feitas (nos do Aquarium de Monaco alguns dos sistemas são mantidos semi-abertos, com pequenas quantidades constantes de trocas de água natural) e o uso do skimmer não era aplicado nesse sistema na época. A circulação do aquário era primária, feita através de difusores de ar e poucas bombas, para que houvesse apenas uma distribuição amena dessa circulação. Nos últimos anos, depois de aprimorarmos e experimentarmos melhor esse método de filtragem sabemos que o uso de um bom skimmer está em uma das prioridades para podermos manter os habitantes dos nossos tanques de acordo com as necessidades básicas de mantimento num sistema fechado, sendo assim um dos principais aliados ao Sistema de Jaubert em um longo prazo. Além disso, as trocas parciais mensais também são importantes e ajudam a exportar grande parte das impurezas presentes no sistema, além de repor muitos dos mais importantes elementos absorvidos pelos animais e algas calcáreas, como comentei anteriormente. 
Com essa evolução, nos EUA, existe atualmente o que se chama de "Sistema Natural Euro-Híbrido". Esse sistema apresenta os princípios de combinações originárias de vários outros sistemas (como o Jaubert e o Berlin, por exemplo), acrescentando tecnologia (ex.:aparelhos eletrônicos) e antigos princípios, como as trocas de água. Normalmente esse tipo de sistema apresenta ótimos resultados e trazem bastante conforto ao aquarista moderno. Basicamente, é montado com: rochas vivas de boa qualidade; substrato de aragonita (sistema desnitrificador de fundo com ou sem a tela de separação, e/ou com ou sem plenum); um skimmer potente; luz forte (como HQI); ótima movimentação de água (uso de powerheads e bombas submersas). Entre as técnicas aplicadas à tais sistemas, como alternativa, estão: Surge Device; aparelhos eletrônicos para um controle das condições físicas da água; reatores de cálcio (de kalkwasser, ou de substrato com injeção de CO2); uso de carvão ativado; uso ou não de sump; emprego de ciclo lunar; uso de plantas como Mangroves, ditas como ajudantes na retirada de nutrientes (essa alternativa é de grande controvérsia atualmente e devería ser encarada e mais utilizada em aquários por estética, em sistema especialmente projetados, pois ainda existem contra-indicações quanto ao uso de Mangroves para sistemas fechados contendo organismos que floresçam em ambientes relativamente pobres em nutrientes, como a maioria dos corais de pólipos pequenos. Mangroves também tendem a amarelar a água do aquário mais rapidamente do que o normal e por isso necessita de cuidados especiais como: um processo de amadurecimento e equilíbrio com o sistema, podas constantes e prevenção de folhas amareladas caírem na água, além do uso monitorado de carvão ativado); etc. 
De acordo com a evolução atual do hobby no mundo, esse método de filtragem não será a primeira nem a última das que serão descobertas, adicionadas e modificadas para conforto e melhor aproveitamento de ajuda da natureza em nossos aquários caseiros. Com certeza é um meio popular em muitos países e que quando bem construído, compreendido pelo aquarista, pode representar uma importante "ferramenta de trabalho". O mais importante é que é um método simples, de baixo custo e eficiente para que possamos prover maior conforto aos habitantes de nossos sistemas. Lembre-se, praticamente tudo referente à aquarismo marinho de reef deve ser encarado como um processo à longo prazo e o Sistema de Jaubert com certeza não foge à essa regra. O final de amadurecimento em aquários de reef demoram normalmente cerca de 6 meses à 1 ano e meio em média para se completarem. Essa é a lei básica do reef kepping: calma! 

© Copyright 2.000 Alex Correa.

----------

